# Late night parking in birmingham



## kained&able (Oct 20, 2008)

Going to gig today and will be there untill about 11:30 pm. i think the bullring car park will be long closed.

where does anyone suggest to park.

cheers


dave


----------



## BigTom (Oct 20, 2008)

where are you going? if it's somewhere in digbeth then you can park on the streets around there (custard factory/air/rainbow = park on lower or upper trinity street).  If it's the academy, I'm not sure, but there are a couple of ncp multi-storeys, one on dale end and one on albert street or newton street, which are pretty much next to the academy - I would have thought they stay open late enough for people to leave gigs there.  There is also a car park off Chapel Street which i think is open 24 hours.  Otherwise there is some onstreet parking on corporation street, but you've not much hope of getting a space there if it's the weekend - memory tells me that these are free after 6pm.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 20, 2008)

its one of the academies.

dunno which.

doesn't sound like it will be too compliucated. cheers.


dave


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 22, 2008)

if you're only staying that night anywhere around colmore row will be ok. the parkies only check up until 6pm. but they start again in the morning. if you're not staying you should be fine pretty much anywhere (along as you stay away from broad street).


----------

